# Whacked em @ Alum - Video Attached!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

4 OGF guys (myself, chopiq, newbreed, duane) took advantage of the holiday and hit the water this morning in two boats. Launched at daylight.

Set out crappie/eye fishing, and the action was non stop all day. Our boat (duane and I) boated 6 eyes (2 good keepers), 8 largemouths, countless crappie, and 3 muskie!! Ski's were small, but very cool to boat regardless. We had a blast.

Chopiq and Newbreed caught a ton of fish too, but the highlight was definitely the phone call I got from chopiq around 2pm. We were about 100 yards away from them, when my cell rings...

"Dude, get over here!! We don't have a net with us, and I have a 3 foot long muskie hooked up on crappie gear and we can't boat em"

We pull the troller up, boogie on over to em and hand em the net...the video tells a much better story of the events that followed...

CLICK HERE FOR THE VID

Then about 40 mins later, another call....

"Hey man..we're taking off. Newbreed buried a vibee treble hook in his thumb and needs to hit th ER"












Nice job Mitch 

Anyways, great day on the water with a great crew. Lotta action, vibees and jig/minnow were the ticket. Surprised how shallow the fish were considering surface temps were 75 when we left.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

was that muskie pulling the boat around? that was a crazy and hilarious video. sorry you lost that nice fish!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

John-- Remember never leave the house without the net Nice fish though. Sounds like you guys had a great day. 
The hook in the thumb brings back memories I don't want to remember!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

WOW too bad i wanted to see it!!! you'll have that- sounds like GOOD DAY ON THE WATER! nothin better-good fishing,nsof


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That picture of the hook in the thumb about makes me sick !! Nice job on the fish until some body screwed it up !! The cool down is coming & the fishing should only get better. Good job, again.
Tim


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great show,guys.


> Hey man..we're taking off. Newbreed buried a vibee treble hook in his thumb and needs to hit th ER"


geeze mitch.looks like what happened to me last week,only different finger,and i had a flopping fish on the other end of the vibe
i told you about those things.but the er for a little vibe hook?
i thought i just explained how to do on water DIY surgery for those
you gotta learn to cowboy up


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job guys looked like great day out there!! Man that area looks familiar!! Hey Mitch you gotta just cut the thumb off and keep fishing man!! Fish are biting what is the loss of a thumb save it on ice sew it back later!! Ouch!! Hope it happened taking a fish off. My Oshay spot was full of bass again tonight!! Video was awesome muskies are busy sounds like.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

Ouch and... ouch.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

now thats fishing........skis, eyes, bass, crappies, broken lines, hooks in thumbs. wow what a day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job guys....

Looks like I will be making a trip out to Alum this week... Been over a month snice i've been up that way....

I guess seeing that large of a fish with that many teeth are gonna discourge me from hanging my feet off the canoe and into the water anymore....


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a blast, too bad the big one got away!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow the thumb thing looks painful...hope it all worked out at the ER, I keep hearing about these vibees, whats the best colors to get???


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

Carpman said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast, too bad the big one got away!


Looks like to me the big one was sitting in the boat with a hook in his thumb. :--) Great video guys...gotta get out with ya sometime.


----------



## FishingDog (May 11, 2007)

Maybe I'm crazy, but the fish are hitting when the water temps seem a little warmer than it should be for them to hit like they are, and the deer are on the move too! They seem to know what time of year it is even when the thermometer should be telling them it's still summer. ???? I like it!! It's nice not having to wear three layers of clothes to go fishing, or should I say catching? LOL


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

DaleM said:


> John-- Remember never leave the house without the net


What do you mean Dale? He didn't need the net. Too bad you lost that fish. It looked like a great fight and that is cool to get it on video. At least you have some proof of the big one that got away.

It definitely sounds like a great time to be out on the water.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Vibees...9 out of 10 times I throw either gold, chrome/chart, or chrome/blue. Pretty universal Ohio colors.

And yes...I believe mitch was lipping a 2+ lb bass when it decided to shake his head and throw that vibee in his thumb...and he was having NO part of our parking lot hook removal remedies


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Great time and great fishing. Thanks for the video Shake. At least a little proof. I was surprised that the jig held as long as it did. It wasn't any bigger than an ice jig. Hope your thumb is ok for casting for salmon later this week newbreed.

Dale-while we were loading the boat I looked in the back of my truck and saw my landing net and said aaww we won't need that fishing for crappies.

Also once I got home I looked at my prop and saw that i had hit something and broke one blade about half off. Gotta watch the depth. I think I did it at the launch.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> ...and he was having NO part of our parking lot hook removal remedies


LOL.hopefully that doesn't happen to him on my boat.i refuse to leave a hot bite for "minor surgery" when it can be done on the water
believe me,it hurts lots worse going in,than coming out


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm with you misfit....no leaving early on a hot bite. He had 4 good fingers left on that hand.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Let it numb up a little, pour some beer on it, yank it out, pour some more beer on it, then drink several cold beers ! After it goes numb you hardly even feel the removal but man does the blood flow after the hook pops out ! Just think of all the tackle you could have bought with that trip to the ER ! Just givin' ya hard time. Sweet video Brandon.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> He had 4 good fingers left on that hand


yep,how many does a person need?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Let it numb up a little, pour some beer on it, yank it out, pour some more beer on it, then drink several cold beers !


beer after surgery is ok.but pouring it on the wound is a waste of good beer


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow great video. Nice Catch. 
I`ll attest to mis-fits on the water surgery.
He`s de man.

Capt Hook


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I hate to be the party pooper  but I'm dying to hear what the basic program was for those saugeye. How deep?


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

misfit said:


> beer after surgery is ok.but pouring it on the wound is a waste of good beer


Unless the injury is in your mouth.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> beer after surgery is ok.but pouring it on the wound is a waste of good beer


Milwaukee Best Light and Genessee Cream Ale is not "good" beer ! LOL !


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LMAO.i heard you on that,krusty.not sure i'd even wanna trust them for anteseptic either


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> LMAO.i heard you on that,krusty.not sure i'd even wanna trust them for anteseptic either


Malt Liquor in the 40 oz. variety does perty well from an antiseptic standpoint !


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I did some surgery with Heineken a few years ago...hooked myself in the forearm, was pouring beer on it to hose it off...then one of my buddies showed his "jackass" tendencies and got on all fours under my arm and was catching the spillage in his mouth. Instantly sent one of our other friends into a vomitfest.

That's the definition of efficiency  

Terry...vibees, yo-yo'd, SHALLOW. all of our eyes came between 2-5 FOW. Those fish stayed shallow ALL DAY!


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

"Instantly sent one of our other friends into a vomitfest."

What a puss? I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the sight of the hook buried, and the small amount of blood mixed with the fine holland spirits + the fact he was loaded was the recipe for disaster.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.just me being within 50 feet of a treble hook is a recipe for disaster


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

update....newbreed is ready to do it again!!

thumb is already back to normal considering it was soooo deep.
got in an out of st. anns with the quickness and 
the doc. was soooo hot i could barley feel it! 
imagine a blonde danica patrick looking babe 

anyway ...i want to thank John and Brandon for allowing me to tag along.
it was a great day of fishing all the way around. i had a huge fish on (prob. a musky after seeing how johns played) right in front of shakedowns boat. never saw it but it would have been a slam dunk if we would have landed it infront of those guys. !&#37; 

this was my 4th day fishing in a row and with the good luck i was having something was sure to go wrong. vib-e removal will be aided by a boga or needle nose from now on.

now on to the Salmon river in NY this Wen-Sun. 

cheers!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm glad you survived,LOL.


> vib-e removal will be aided by a boga or needle nose from now on.


make that boga AND needle nose 
can never have too many tools for protection against all those hooks 
i'll be investing in same,and maybe a hookproof glove for added insurance


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> Vibees...9 out of 10 times I throw either gold, chrome/chart, or chrome/blue. Pretty universal Ohio colors.
> 
> And yes...I believe mitch was lipping a 2+ lb bass when it decided to shake his head and throw that vibee in his thumb...and he was having NO part of our parking lot hook removal remedies


Thank You Sir, I was in the emergengy room one Friday night with a ex of mine and all night long I watched as all sorts of misery walked through the door, didnt really pay it much mind until I seen a kid come walking in with a Rapala buried in his knee, wasnt much blood at all, but the sight of those 3 trebles in his knee just made my stomach turn to mush.


----------

